
73 Rules of Spycraft (2009) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.oss.net/dynamaster/file_archive/100102/0a947a77d762061cc87ec541c2d2dcc7/2010-01-02%20Dulles%20on%20Tradecraft%20via%20Srodes.pdf
======
okayIguessSo
Rules 1, 2, 3 and 4 are like the first 2 rules of Fight Club.

